# What would you do if the Shack gave you...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A Free Domain Name for One Year, Registered in Your Name with Rights to Renew...
(This means www.yourdomainname.??? .com, .info, .net, .ws... whatever you choose)
OR... you can transfer your current domain to our hosting.
Hosting with 500MB of Storage and 5000MB of Top Tier Monthly Bandwidth...
5 SQL Databases...
10 Email Accounts...
Free Blog Software...
and Lots of Other Goodies...

It must be related to Home Theater and/or Pro Audio in some way... website and/or blog.

It will be sponsored and hosted by Home Theater Shack.

So what would you do with it if we gave it to you?

It is up for grabs! Tell us what you would do with it and we'll pick a winner for the most creative suggestion.

The only qualification is posting your suggestion here and a minimum of 10 posts.


BTW: There may be more than one of these available... and staff is eligible... :R


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: What would you do if someone gave you...*

geez you guys are good!!!


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: What would you do if someone gave you...*

i would finally get my construction business online! and i have been wanting to get into building home theaters. of course i would contract out the technical part i am really interested in the 'theme' theaters.


----------



## nerdful1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: What would you do if someone gave you...*

post it here as spam?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

.
I would move my existing site *cdnav.com* to the new location - cause' my current service provider is a gold-medal award winner in unreliability!

Andrew D. :surrender:
.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Surely we have a few more innovative and energetic members that wanna play, don't we? I was thinking this is a pretty good deal. :R


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Sonnie

you're right, this is an excellent offer/promotion! Guess not everyone is in business, and not everyone of us is in the US either!

Spose it's not limited to business, could be an information site for someones favorite cause for example.

Whatever happens, the offers etc that you guys come up with are womderful.

lots of love

terry


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely no, it does NOT have to be business. I wasn't really thinking business anyway. I was thinking more of some type of audio/video blog, or someone wanting to have their own site to show off their home theater... or anything related to home theater, audio and/or video.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I would love to see a DIY audio site and forum that has projects and support for all levels of DIY audio
(I.E entrylevel cheap, moderate and expensive hi end gear). Current sites I visit only cater for those able to invest $$$$ into projects and most of those projects have no form of independant evaluation as to there worth (E.G does the performance justify the cost of the spec'ed parts), or provide schematics but very little support. I just wish I had the time and skills to manage such a site .

Good luck to whoever gets the domain and sarts something good. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> I would love to see a DIY audio site and forum that has projects and support for all levels of DIY audio


I hope we can work towards this right here. Our DIY forums are only speaker and sub right now, but we can eventually broaden them out to actual audio components if we have enough interest. The entire key to any forum is having enough interest and members posting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

If I won I'd finally have a single place to host the photo's of our family. Both my wife and I's family aren't located near us so they don't get to see our kids as much as they'd like so we try to take a lot of photo's but its not always easy to share them given the logistics of emailing lots of photo's to people on dial up. If I had my own site I'd build something to serve them up to anyone that wanted to view them and have the space to store them at multiple resolutions etc. I've got a personal web page built already but its not an easy URL to pass out to friends and family.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... :scratch: ... that doesn't sound very HT related there Andrew.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Oops...missed that part  I guess I'd be able to move my personal website to a more suitable home as its got photo's of my theater and DIY projects.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I vote for the Cult of the Infinitely baffled to be moved there. That place has the highest signal to noise ratio (actually this one does too) of any site out there. But their hosting is 1994 technology.

I consider myself lucky that I came across Home Theater Shack- the only reason was because of posts on the Cult website about REW. 

Putting them on related sites makes sense.

(I haven't talked to those guys- but it just seems like a good vote). 

I've got my own server that I post my stuff on, but I think this is a great thing, Sonnie. Thanks for offering.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I think I'd do an "Average Joe's AV" site. 

As my moniker suggests, I'm about as average as can be. Unfortunately, that mediocrity also extends to my knowledge level when it comes to most audio/video topics - and even more unfortunately, to my income level.

Fortunately, there are forums like this one where dummies like me can get great information from experts like you:hail: . Even when someone recommends a five-figure investment in speakers, or starts an explanation with 8 or 9 lines of equations :yikes: (I have trouble remembering ohms law), or expounds one more time on the sonic differences between red and green cables:snoring: , I still learn something.

So, I figure there are at least a few other poor-boys like me who want an impressive, dedicated home theater, but may need to do a whole bunch of DIY and bargain-hunting to get it. And compromises:no: ( construction is proceding on our new home - my wife wants a jetted tub in the master bathroomaddle: ... there go my bottom-of-the-line, super cheep theater seats:hissyfit: . Thirty-two years of marriage - if this house isn't finished soon, I'll never make thirty-three).

Anyway, armed with just enough knowledge to be dangerous, and not quite enough money to be effective, I'd be happy to share my frustrations:scratchhead: .


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

AverageJoe said:


> So, I figure there are at least a few other poor-boys like me who want an impressive, dedicated home theater, but may need to do a whole bunch of DIY and bargain-hunting to get it. And compromises:no: ( construction is proceding on our new home - my wife wants a jetted tub in the master bathroomaddle: ... there go my bottom-of-the-line, super cheep theater seats:hissyfit: . Thirty-two years of marriage - if this house isn't finished soon, I'll never make thirty-three).
> 
> .


I'm with you in the poor boat, and currently Designing a whole heap of very cheap yet upgradeable diy projects to get home theatres and 2ch. gear up and running, I suggested a site of similar nature earlier but as Sonnie said, there is no reason why it can't be done here anyway. It all comes down to the number of interested people.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I think you're absolutely right - and Sonnie, too - the Shack has already got the resources for our questions and a place to show our results (much of my "what if" response above was a little tongue-in-cheek venting ).

Also, the point about having enough interested people posting was well taken. I confess I haven't been participating as much as I'd like to while the basic home construction has been going on, but I'm sure I'll be more active (maybe even a nuisance) when the focus shifts to the theater and game room. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Dont know is comp is still going?
I dont qualify for this as i am new.But if i did i would tranfer our web site or start a new one for the everyday person.

Know matter what your budget or how much u know about HT make a one stop shop site.

For HT rooms it will have everything needed, u can choose to.
1. Have someone design it with u and they build it in your new house being built or in a house u are in already.To what ever soundproofing level u wont or can afford.
If the site owner lives in one country the site needs to have links for people in other country to find someone in there area that can help with design and build.(dont know if that can be done)
or
2. you can go to the D.I.Y part of the web site and give it a go yourself just like this one.

But some how the site is set up to give a % donations from the profits that the site owner makes to a childrens cancer charity of there choice.(if its his own site for business/or any profits are made from site)
Just a idea


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Any more takers here?


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

i agree with drf and average joe. get a few people together with the same goal in mind, money saving DIY or whatever, and make it a go. several people working together could resource more info than one, especially when trying to keep up with a website.

i am speaking for myself, but at this moment in research for my theater, i want to know what will work best, not why it will work best. i'll work on tweaking and changing around later, when i need an excuse to be away from the wife for awhile.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well we now have someone we are sponsoring and maybe it will give others an idea of what we are looking to host.

*Collo's DIY Subwoofer Enclosures* 

This is a very informative DIY site that Collo has done a very good job with, but he was running out of room and limited as to what he could do. He now has his own domain name and it is hosted by the Shack.

*This does not mean we are done!* Please, if you are serious and believe you can develop a respectable web site and/or blog, post it here or contact me via PM. 

We are listening and want to hear from you... :yes:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine might be slight 'self-centered', but I've wanted to have a blog for awhile now. Having ultimate (more or less...) control over the images size, display properties ect... would be nice.
It would be not only my stuff, but pictures, stories, and reviews I find on the net and on various forums of Audio/Video goodies. When I find something that someone has done that is neat, I'll print it out keep it for future referance/inspiration. Kind of an Audio/Video scrapbook, a "one-stop-shopping" for neat stuff....
Mainly pictures, lots and lots of pictures (with the authors permission of course). 
Links to everything. Links are good. 
An Audio/Video dictionary and encylopedia (once again with pictures) would be great. Almost everyday I read something that I don't totally understand, but won't research, because I don't want to get too sidetracked from what it was I was doing in the first place. Most guys, myself included, could use a 'place of referance' to go to occationally. Newbees to the hobbie could use it as a place to find definitions, pictures, inspiration, ideas (_BAD_ ideas too, as an example of things NOT to do.:wits-end: )
Some folks might be confused if they read a post that contained something like: _"Should I use Cat5e, Cat6, RG-6, RG-59, or a 16G copper to DIY some IC's to the AVR from the DVD, DVR, CD, MCE/PC, TT, and the 360 'extender'?"_,...:mooooh: ...:huh:...:help: 
They could come to the blog and find out what that sentance just said.
I have no idea what it takes to have a successful blog, or how much of an investment in time it would require, but to me it sounds like a neat idea.

Bob

P.s. Oh Yea,.... and a spell checker too!!!!! Everyone needs a spellchecker!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd finally get the godaddy ads off my podcast webpage.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

How about a site for used parts where shops or individuals who are scrapping out sets that can't be or are not worth fixing can post a list of parts that others might use to fix something. In this era of disposable electronics, shops are accumulating tons of good parts, display panels, screens, boards, etc that someone who can't get parts from a manufacturer is likely to need someday.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is still being offered, so if you have something on your mind... please share it with me.

We have now added:

Bobs Home Theater Blog

and 

The Real HT Info Podcast


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I would use it as a place for my portfolio (graphic designer) and feature my theaters progression as well as reviews. I am certainly not the best at looking at things from everyones perspective but I do try to be respectful. I had a website at one time and I have a business but I have never made money that was a result of starting the business. It was like a website with examples and then a page using asp to send a custom design request. My portfolio on myspace you have to be a member to see so I think that is one I could not link but if you send me a pm I can send you that. Here is what is left of my websites. I would of course would be looking to get something out of it whether it be free movies, donations, or deals of some kind because I am currently unemployed. It is difficult to find work in the winter. I apologize that these are not clean and neat.

old website before the other business website which has since expired and I choose not to run because it isn't worth the monthly payment

photos I store when I run out room and have time to upload them there]

the one I am working on

As I mentioned there is also my portfolio which I could never fit on my own website with decent quality and I probably would not be able to link here since it requires people to sign up. I have dial up here but high speed access at the place for the moment. When they offer faster internet here I will have that. I could not run a server on my computer.


----------

